# Stock images of people in t-shirts



## figment (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi guys,
I dont yet have the t-shirts back from the supplier but i am looking to start some PR for the range and try and get a bit of press coverage.
As i have no Ts back i cant take any model photos so i want to fake a few. 
Anyone know a good source of royalty free stock images of guys and gals in t-shirts? 
Istockphoto.com doeant have any suitable one.
Dont mind paying.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You could also try clipart.com. I've seen some there. You could also try a place like t-shirtmodels.com if you wanted to hire a model/photographer.


----------

